# Finally got a green egg...



## fortzehr

Sooooo excited!! This is our first, after almost a year!


----------



## gallotriestino

Nice, that's a great color 

Sent from my HTC One V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## rob

wow, great color.


----------



## fortzehr

Thank you


----------



## gallotriestino

What breed laid the green egg? I once had an Easter Egger laying colored eggs but never that rich a color 

Sent from my HTC One V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings

gallotriestino said:


> What breed laid the green egg? I once had an Easter Egger laying colored eggs but never that rich a color
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using Chicken Forum mobile app


I don't think there is a breed that lays green eggs. The only ones I know of are EEs and they aren't a breed. EEs lay all shades of green and blue. Thats what I like about them.

Very nice egg!


----------



## matt_kas

Americanas lay green eggs as well


----------



## LittleWings

A pure bred Ameraucana shouldn't lay green. If it does then that should be something the breeder is working on to try and remove.


----------



## MaransGuy

I agree with LittleWings. There is no APA accepted breed that layes a green egg.


----------



## matt_kas

My best friend has a buff Americana that lays green eggs and she won best AOSB at the Pennsylvania state farmshow. Also, Arucanas lay green eggs as well.


----------



## fortzehr

Thank you for the great information matt_kas!


----------



## LittleWings

matt_kas said:


> My best friend has a buff Americana that lays green eggs and she won best AOSB at the Pennsylvania state farmshow. Also, Arucanas lay green eggs as well.


You are correct. Some *Ameraucanas* do lay an egg with a greenish tint to them. I have a hen that has an AOSB win and her egg has a hint of green sometimes. Ameraucanas are a fairly new breed and are still being worked on. Sometimes other breeds are or were used in the breeding program to improve the type, size or color of their birds. Sometimes those birds have brown egg genes that have to be bred out. Your friends Buff and my hen still have some of those brown egg genes lingering around in the background greening up the eggs. They won the show on looks but would have lost with their eggs in an Ameraucana egg contest.
Araucanas are the same way. Some *do* lay a greenish egg but they are *not supposed* to.


----------



## fortzehr

I did not post this to start an argument, so please stop. Honestly, I don't care exactly what kind of breed it is...I love them for them and I think their eggs are extraordinary and beautiful! That's that!! Thank you for just liking her egg!


----------



## matt_kas

I wasn't arguing I was just confused and unaware of some information


----------



## fortzehr

I wasn't directing that at you. I'm all for positive.


----------



## LittleWings

I wasn't trying to argue either. I didn't think we were. I thought we were just having a conversation about chickens. This is a place to learn and share. Chicken forums are where I learned a lot of what I know. I'm just glad other people shared their knowledge with me. 

Sorry if I offended you. matt_kas, I don't think you took it that way, but if you did I am very sorry. I was just trying to help.


----------



## matt_kas

You did bot offend me at all I was just unaware


----------



## fortzehr

Ok, if that's all that was going on I'm fine with that. The bolded words made it sound loud and negative. If that's not how it was intended I apologize. I have learned almost everything I know from the chicken forum. It is my go to place when I need information. Thank you all for the great information, forum peeps So from everyone's information this chick is either an Americana, Araucana (not sure of spelling), or Easter egger, right? I was told Araucana. It doesn't really matter either way just nice to tell people when they ask.


----------



## LittleWings

Do you have any pics of her.


----------



## fortzehr

She is in the middle on the left. We were told the one in front of her is the same breed. She hasn't started laying yet.


----------



## LittleWings

They are Easter Eggers. Araucanas don't have tail feathers and they are not Ameraucanas. I have EEs and Ameraucanas and enjoy them both. I got my EEs first and they were sold to me as Ameraucanas and it took me a while to learn they weren't. Yours don't look like they came from a hatchery. I like them! Like I said, I love my EEs. They lay bigger eggs than my AMs 

This is one of my EEs.


----------



## fortzehr

Very nice! Thank you.


----------



## fortzehr

So do your EE lay different color eggs? If so, what colors?


----------



## LittleWings

I have 3. Two lay large blue and one is 5 years old and hers have turned a strange kind of grey/blue color.


----------



## LittleWings

The one on the left is an EE, the next one is AM, the next is the old EEs "Mert" and the last is an Olive Egger.


----------



## fortzehr

Cool...love them!! Thank u!!


----------



## fortzehr

So, maybe I'll get some blue eggs?!?!


----------



## LittleWings

Thats what is cool about EEs. It can be anywhere from light blue to dark green.


----------



## bigfoot3910

We just started a few weeks ago and have two EE's in the bunch. Will their eggs be blue/green when they start laying or does this happen over time...or is it something that varies day to day?


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## fortzehr

This was her 1st egg. It takes them awhile to lay also. We got her last spring, she's just now laying. Her 2 sisters have yet to lay. We got all 3 of them as baby chicks.


----------



## LittleWings

bigfoot3910 said:


> We just started a few weeks ago and have two EE's in the bunch. Will their eggs be blue/green when they start laying or does this happen over time...or is it something that varies day to day?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


They will pretty much start laying the color they are going to lay. Most of the time the first eggs in her laying cycle will be the darkest and get lighter from there until she goes through her cycle again. 
I don't think the blue eggs change as much as the green ones do. Blue eggs have a blue shell without brown on the outside. Green eggs are a blue shell with with a brown coating over them that makes them green. Depending on how much brown is applied determines how dark the green is. Brown eggs are a white egg shell with brown on them. Easter Eggers are a mix of breeds and you usually don't know what brown egg genes they inherited until they lay. Some pretty much don't have brown genes in them any more and lay a pure blue egg.


----------

